
Mysqlgame - ajbatac
http://mysqlgame3.appspot.com/?redirect=1
======
DanHulton
Yeah, the fact that I have to sign in via Google really squicks me out. I
mean, the url looks right, I get the secure little bar and everything, but
even still.

------
pfedor
Is it MySQL-game or my-(SQL game)? I thought Google App Engine only gave you
access to Bigtable not MySQL, so this would imply the latter?

------
auston
MobWars v 2.0?

